# Need instructios for changing my '02, 24v, VR6 Jetta Valve Cover Gasket



## Glenno (Nov 15, 2004)

I've looked around on on Vortex and didn't find good instructions on replacing my valve cover gasket and maybe the spark plug gaskets. Pictures would be great. 
My spark plug holes are filled with oil and I'm getting misfire codes. I'd like to do it myself, but I need to know what I'm doing before I screw up more than already is.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I can tell you two things. 

One, there is not DIY thread on the Vortex on how to do this. 
Two, changing it isn't fun.

I have changed one on an '02 24V for a buddy and the front end will have to come off to get to it, along with the alternator to access bolts.


----------



## Dailydriven24valve (Apr 1, 2013)

Did you find out any help on changing it? Im going to be doing this soon myself, and would also like to know how to change it.


----------

